# Codifica del forum

## gutter

Prendendo spunto da questo post, si è discusso nel forum dei moderatori della possibilità di aggiungere una clausola nelle linee guida che suggerisca (senza imposizione alcuna) una codifica standard da adottare nel forum italiano (ad esempio ISO-8859-15).

Dal momento che un forum è fatto dagli utenti abbiamo ritenuto opportuno aprire questo thread per sentire l'opinione di tutti per poi decidere se inserire o no tale clausola.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io solitamente utilizzo utf8, dato però che se utilizzo la codifica utf8 poi mi leggo male ho preferito tornare alla 8859-15.

secondo il mio parere la cosa migliore sarebbe utilizzare tutti utf8 sempre che il motore del forum lo consenta. dopotutto le innovazioni sono fatte per essere seguite, non per rimanere su vecchi standard.

logicamente IMHO.

----------

## Sasdo

voto UTF-8   :Smile: 

E' la codifica del futuro, codifica TUTTI i caratteri dello scibile umano (in effetti quello è utf-16) è uno standard fatto con un minimo di criterio e non come i vari iso8859-XX dove per aggiungere caratteri "particolari" se ne sono sacrificati altri con effetti più o meno buffi.

Tengo a precisare che però purtroppo i miei post non sono utf-8 e non capisco perchè. Boh.

----------

## mambro

Io non ho mai capito una cosa. In teoria unicode dovrebbe nascere per essere compatibile col vecchio extended ASCII: gli 8 bit meno significativi dovrebbero appunto corrispondere all' extended ascii. Perchè allora se metto su firefox utf-8 vedo male gli iso-8859-15 e viceversa?

----------

## emix

Anch'io voto per UTF-8, che uso ormai da tempi immemorabili  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ovviamente NON voto per UTF-8! anche perchè non tutti possono leggere correttamente UTF-8 ma nessuno ha problemi con ISO8859-15

----------

## mambro

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io ovviamente NON voto per UTF-8! anche perchè non tutti possono leggere correttamente UTF-8 ma nessuno ha problemi con ISO8859-15

 

Mah non è vero.. io se uso utf-8 non riesco a leggere un post codificato con ISO8859-15.. non chiedetemi come mai ma a me è così..

----------

## .:chrome:.

UTF-8

adottarla non costa niente: richiede solo l'impostazione di una flag

----------

## federico

Se uso utf8 nel browser non posso leggere correttamente la totalita' dei siti che utilizzano iso, e sono la maggioranza. Non sono convinto.

Fede

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> UTF-8
> 
> adottarla non costa niente: richiede solo l'impostazione di una flag

 

Conta che molte persone vengono da windows e NON utilizzano utf-8. E penso che siano quelli che hanno più bisogno del forum. Senza contare che io al lavoro non ho gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io non ho mai capito una cosa. In teoria unicode dovrebbe nascere per essere compatibile col vecchio extended ASCII: gli 8 bit meno significativi dovrebbero appunto corrispondere all' extended ascii. Perchè allora se metto su firefox utf-8 vedo male gli iso-8859-15 e viceversa?

 

Eh?

l'ASCII sono 7 bit, e sono i caratteri senza accento che tutti vedono bene.

l'extendend ASCII sarebbero le varie codifiche ISO-XXXX-YY, va da se che sono diverse tra loro, immagina con una famiglia che si propone di essere differente come l'UTF-8  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Conta che molte persone vengono da windows e NON utilizzano utf-8. E penso che siano quelli che hanno più bisogno del forum. Senza contare che io al lavoro non ho gentoo  

 

uhm... tempo fa ho messo in piedi in università un forum come questo

problemi su problemi, perché ognuno codificava come meglio credeva, finché non siamo passati a UTF-8

la questione (e qui nasce il mio dubbio. forse non ho capito cosa intendeva fare gutter) è che io ho messo mano alle impostazioni di apache, di php, del database SQL e del file system, implementando UTF-8 su tutti questi.

sui client non è stato fatto niente e non è stato richiesto niente. funziona tutto alla perfezione. credo che l'unica possibilità di fare contenti tutti sia ripercorrere questa strada, ma devono essere gli amministratori del forum a farlo

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> sui client non è stato fatto niente e non è stato richiesto niente. funziona tutto alla perfezione. credo che l'unica possibilità di fare contenti tutti sia ripercorrere questa strada, ma devono essere gli amministratori del forum a farlo

 

Se non ricordo male la discussione che c'era stata un tot. di tempo fa questo non é possibile perché in un caso non funziona bene il cinese e nell'altro ci sono problemi con il cirillico... o forse erano i caratteri greci  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> l'ASCII sono 7 bit, e sono i caratteri senza accento che tutti vedono bene.
> ...

 

Mmm a me all'università parlando di Unicode hanno detto che si tratta di una codifica a 16 bit dove le sequenze con le prime otto cifre uguali a

zero coincidono con il codice ASCII esteso (ne sono sicuro, ho appena controllato le slides   :Very Happy:  ). Si, gli "ascii estesi" sono più di uno ma, boh pensavo avessero preso l'1 o il 15 che dovrebbero essere i più diffusi. Si sbaglia il mio prof?

----------

## Luca89

Io voto pure per UTF-8 perchÃ¨ credo negli standard aperti ed universali.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io voto pure per UTF-8 perchÃ¨ credo negli standard aperti ed universali.

 

e anche perchè te ne frega poco di come ti leggono gli altri.. :S

----------

## bandreabis

Io leggo bene, per esempio le accentate di Mister K (k.gothmog) e della maggior parte dei forumisti, e male (Ã¨ => ÃÂ¨) quelli di Luca.

Il mio sistema Ã¨ utf-8 ma firefox Ã¨ impostato ISO-8859-1.

Se imposto UTF-8 anche firefox, non leggo bene piÃ¹ nulla.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sinceramente sull'argomento non ho opinione... uno dei due partiti rimarrà comunque scontento.

L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che se si decide di usare utf-8 dovrebbe essere una decisione collettiva estesa a tutto il forum, non una decisione parziale. E' anche vero che se non si comincia a fare questo passaggio non si farà mai... boh fate voi. Io mi adeguo a qualsiasi decisione.

Attualmente ho la flag unicode abilitata ma non mi sono mai preoccupato di capire se sto usando davvero utf-8 o no.

Firefox usa ISO-8859-15

----------

## Deus Ex

Sono costretto ad utilizzare ISO-8859-15 per molti dei siti che frequento, ma non mi dispiacerebbe iniziare a pensare al forum di Gentoo in UTF-8...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> e anche perchï¿½ te ne frega poco di come ti leggono gli altri.. :S

 

Se gli altri non vogliono usare uno standard universale che, se utilizzato da tutti, facilita le comunicazioni sono fatti loro. Io nei miei sistemi uso UTF-8 e ho impostato firefox ad usare forzatamente UTF-8 in qualsiasi sito. Comunque sono scelte mie, finchÃ© le linee guida non lo proibiranno continuerÃ² ad usare UTF-8 anche se non vedo le accentate degli altri e gli altri non vedono le mie.

 *Quote:*   

> Io leggo bene, per esempio le accentate di Mister K (k.gothmog) e della maggior parte dei forumisti, e male (Ã¨ => ÃÂ¨) quelli di Luca. 

 

Evidentemente k.gothmog utilizza ISO mentre io sono UTF-8.

Tempo fa si era discusso del problema e ricordo che si parlava del fatto che l'html dei gentoo forums non dichiara nessuna codifica, quindi i browser solitamente, se non sono configurati diversamente come ad esempio il mio, utilizzano quella che Ã¨ piÃ¹ frequentemente utilizzata nella pagina, che poi dipende dalla nazionalitÃ  di chi posta nel forum in questo caso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male la discussione che c'era stata un tot. di tempo fa questo non é possibile perché in un caso non funziona bene il cinese e nell'altro ci sono problemi con il cirillico... o forse erano i caratteri greci 

 

ho il timore che stiamo parlando di due cose diverse, ma facendo alcuni interventi a livello server non si corre il rischio di scontentare nessuno.

----------

## shogun_panda

Altro voto per l'UTF-8...

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm cosa facciamo? apriamo un sondaggio o troviamo direttamente qualcuno che lo proponga agli admin?

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ehm cosa facciamo? apriamo un sondaggio o troviamo direttamente qualcuno che lo proponga agli admin?

 

Apriamo un sondaggio, altrimenti ci prendiamo solo a mazzate   :Laughing: 

Mi sembra una decisione importante e necessaria, non ne posso più di dover passare da una codifica all'altra in continuazione   :Shocked: 

Avanti col sondaggio   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   ehm cosa facciamo? apriamo un sondaggio o troviamo direttamente qualcuno che lo proponga agli admin? 
> 
> Apriamo un sondaggio, altrimenti ci prendiamo solo a mazzate   

 

Il sondaggio é qui.

Ma anche questo thread direi che é da leggere prima di proporre cose "globali".

----------

## makoomba

quando il forum sarà pronto per utf-8, la codifica corretta verrà "suggerita" dal server tramite headers o metatag.

fino ad allora, sarà bene seguire le indicazioni degli amministratori del sistema, ovvero usare i vari ISO-*

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> quando il forum sarà pronto per utf-8, la codifica corretta verrà "suggerita" dal server tramite headers o metatag.

 

Esattamente; proprio per questo voto per iso-*  :Wink: 

----------

## gioi

Per farmi un'idea di quale sia la soluzione ottimale (ma non per questo quella piÃ¹ giusta) sto provando dal computer dell'ufficio (winsozz xp con firefox 2.0-rc2) a visualizzare questo 3ad con le varie codifiche. Risultato?

con utf8 ho 10 post in cui le accentate risultano sballate (punti interrogativi al posto delle accentate), con iso-8859-15 i post si riducono a 3 (se non ho contato male).

Il problema (grosso) che ho riscontrato Ã¨ che alcuni quote che nel messaggio originale sono corretti, con iso-8859-15 non vanno, mentre utf8 quando "indovina" non sbaglia piÃ¹.

IMHO, a questo punto, UTF8 debba essere adottata "ex-abrupto" e senza possibilitÃ  di scelta democratica, oppure non adottata per niente, perchÃ¨ la maggior parte degli utenti come codifica usa "quella che gli capita". Se infatti venisse fatta una scelta democratica, e tale scelta ricadesse sull'iso8859-xx si rimarrebbe nel caos assoluto, mentre uniformandosi all'utf8 si avrebbe, sempre IMHO, una maggiore spinta al cambiamento.

Anch'io perciÃ² voterei UTF8

----------

## gutter

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anch'io perciÃ² voterei UTF8

 

Consiglio a tutti di leggere i link nell'ultimo post di randomaze e del perchè gli admin consigliano le varie iso-*.

----------

## randomaze

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Se infatti venisse fatta una scelta democratica, e tale scelta ricadesse sull'iso8859-xx si rimarrebbe nel caos assoluto, mentre uniformandosi all'utf8 si avrebbe, sempre IMHO, una maggiore spinta al cambiamento.

 

In via teorica sarebbe acettabile ma:

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> quando il forum sarà pronto per utf-8, la codifica corretta verrà "suggerita" dal server tramite headers o metatag.

 

Cosa succederà con i quote di post ISO in "nuovi" UTF8? A occhio direi che saranno illeggibili permanentemente...

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   Se infatti venisse fatta una scelta democratica, e tale scelta ricadesse sull'iso8859-xx si rimarrebbe nel caos assoluto, mentre uniformandosi all'utf8 si avrebbe, sempre IMHO, una maggiore spinta al cambiamento. 
> 
> In via teorica sarebbe acettabile ma:
> 
>  *makoomba wrote:*   quando il forum sarà pronto per utf-8, la codifica corretta verrà "suggerita" dal server tramite headers o metatag. 
> ...

 

Già, la sfortuna è che bisognava pensare a questa cosa alla radice, agli albori del forum.

Questo perchè se "tradurre" da una codifica all'altra è molto semplice, "capire" a quale codifica appartiene un testo è pressochè impossibile. L'ideale sarebbe sapere con quale codifica è stato scritto ogni singolo post e quindi tradurre il tutto in un formato unico quale è utf-8.

Inoltre questa non è una scelta che possiamo fare solo noi utenti, è necessario che anche tutto il sottosistema sia coerente (come anche già accennato da altri) o abbia meccanismi per essere reso tale.

D'altra parte, se continuiamo a scrivere in ISO, non abbiamo altro di che perderci dato che a quanto dicono gli stessi admin (e se non ho capito male) prima o poi si passerà ad UTF-8 e se già noi tutti iniziamo ad usare UTF-8 allora avremo molti più dati leggibili in vista di un prossimo cambiamento della codifica del forum.

Tutto ciò imho ovviamente

----------

## gioi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa succederà con i quote di post ISO in "nuovi" UTF8? A occhio direi che saranno illeggibili permanentemente...

 

Vero! Quello della conversione è un problema tutt'altro che banale... ma, IMHO, col passare del tempo diverrebbe via via più trascurabile (man mano che i vecchi post divenissero "obsoleti"), semmai un problema più rilevante sarebbe quello del quote... 

In effetti la situazione è piuttosto confusa, proprio per questo, IMHO, servirebbe darsi una mossa... ma ripeto, IMHO.

@gutter

Scusami, ma quando avevo iniziato il post non c'era ancora il post di randomaze citato!

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Aggiungo i miei 2 centesimi.

Attualmente il mio sistema è completamente con encoding UTF-8, ma (guardacaso) sto scrivendo in ISO-8859-1. Il problema non è usare ISO o UTF-8, il problema è essere tutti d'accordo: se tutti usiamo ISO, il browser da solo si accorgerà che la pagina è ISO-8859-1 e caricherà l'encoding necessario. Se tutti usiamo UTF-8, idem. Se invece qualcuno posta in UTF-8 e qualche altro in ISO, al browser girano i cinque minuti e si prende il suo default (che nel mio caso è impostato ad ISO-8859-1).

Se è vero che Winzozz non sa cosa è UTF-8 e né se si mangia (e quindi l'ottimo suggerimento di tenere ISO-8859-1), è altrettanto vero che sia Interdet Exploder sia Firefox sono in grado di leggere una pagina UTF-8, provare per credere. Tanto più che gli utenti che frequentano questo forum al 90% usano FF anche su Windozer.

C'è anche da dire che (a quanto sembra) gli admin stiano tentando di migrare tutto il forum a UTF-8 e che (ovviamente) il problema più grosso è il DB. Nel caso in cui questa metamorfosi abbia effetto, temo che l'unica soluzione sarà adottare UTF-8 in toto (ma, a questo punto, lo metteranno negli header delle pagine HTML e nessuno sbaglierà più).

Ciao.

----------

## makoomba

prima del passaggio ad utf, tutti i dati (langpack e posts) dovranno essere convertiti nella nuova codifica (è uno dei motivi per cui ancora non è stato fatto).

quindi non ci sarà alcun problema con i quote dei vecchi messaggi.

il caos c'è adesso perchè il charset, per vari motivi, non è fissato dal server.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... se convertire x messaggi è un problema convertirne x + n potrebbe esserlo ancora di più... dato che la maggior parte di noi attualmente hanno espresso una posizione favorevole verso utf-8 si potrebbe iniziare ad utilizzare tale codifica. il problema dei quote vecchi secondo me è marginale, non vedo spesso quote di altri thread, quelli presenti in maggior quantità sono i quote all'interno dello stesso thread perchè in caso opposto solitamente si passa un link diretto all'altra discussione.

----------

## makoomba

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... se convertire x messaggi è un problema convertirne x + n potrebbe esserlo ancora di più... dato che la maggior parte di noi attualmente hanno espresso una posizione favorevole verso utf-8 si potrebbe iniziare ad utilizzare tale codifica. il problema dei quote vecchi secondo me è marginale, non vedo spesso quote di altri thread, quelli presenti in maggior quantità sono i quote all'interno dello stesso thread perchè in caso opposto solitamente si passa un link diretto all'altra discussione.

 

il fatto che l'encoding non sia imposto a livello di headers è un ripiego adottato per risolvere taluni problemi, non certo una scusa perchè gli utenti scelgano il charset che più gli aggrada.

il punto è che gli admin del sito si aspettano che gli utenti usino ISO-8859-X e non utf-8 (a parte la sezione cinese).

se gli script di aggiornamento a unicode si aspettano i dati in ISO, i post in utf potrebbero risultare illeggibili dopo la conversione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Voto ASCII-7 mettete le accento in questo modo e' o' a' u',... e tutti vi leggeranno senza problemi  :Razz:  (io lo faccio da sempre e mi trovo bene)

PS: chiaro che lo uso perche' sono un lazzarone e mi scoccia lanciare un setxkbmap  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh ma gli accenti possono essere aperti o chiusi... tipo "è" o "é"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> beh ma gli accenti possono essere aperti o chiusi... tipo "è" o "é"...  

 Si, ma esistono anche due tipi di accento... ` e '  :Razz: 

Ciao.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   beh ma gli accenti possono essere aperti o chiusi... tipo "è" o "é"...   Si, ma esistono anche due tipi di accento... ` e '

 

tecnicamente quelli non sono accenti, ma rispettivamente sono un apice retroverso e un apice semplice.

l'apice semplice viene usato come apostrofo. l'apice retroverso, insieme a quello normale, viene usato sulle tastiere con layout inglese, ed in generale su quelle prive di lettere accentate, in combinazione con il tasto "compose", laddove previsto, per creare tutte le lettere dell'alfabeto desiderato, che di fatto si ottengono con combinazioni si tasti.

in origine era così, ed è così che bisognerebbe fare.

la pigrizia degli utenti (e la non conoscenza dei rudimenti dell'informatica) ha portato a dimenticare questi che non sono per niente dettagli.

nelle lingue latine c'è una bella differenza tra "é" ed "è", e fatta eccezione per la lettera e, quasi tutte le lettere hanno accento grave.

mi sorprende che ci sia chi si lamenta di quelli che scrivono in "linguaggio SMS", e lascia correre su queste cose. denota una non conoscenza della lingua italiana pari o addirittura superiore, rispetto a chi scrive in "linguaggio SMS"

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sorprende che ci sia chi si lamenta di quelli che scrivono in "linguaggio SMS", e lascia correre su queste cose. denota una non conoscenza della lingua italiana pari o addirittura superiore, rispetto a chi scrive in "linguaggio SMS"

 

non dovresti sorprenderti, il motivo è semplice: netiquette.

poichè questo è un forum tecnico linux e non uno sull'estetica della lingua italiana, non va ripreso l'utente che sbaglia un congiuntivo (o un accento).

ma se uno scrive "nn rsco a trvre la dmtzne X il prgmm X" lo fa di proposito e quindi scatta l'avvertimento: "non si capisce un beneamato, usa anche le vocali" .

direi che l'OT sulla lingua italiana può anche terminare.

----------

## riverdragon

Prima di votare vorrei un chiarimento da parte di chi ne sa.

Il mio sistema utilizza dappertutto ISO 8859-15 perché due tentativi di configurazione del sistema in utf8 hanno lasciato problemi (leggasi lettere accentate nel terminale).

Sono d'altra parte parzialmente favorevole al cambiamento (non ho ancora letto i link postati prima) per ragioni "filosofiche", cosa comporterebbe per me una decisione in tal senso?

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prima di votare vorrei un chiarimento da parte di chi ne sa.
> 
> Il mio sistema utilizza dappertutto ISO 8859-15 perché due tentativi di configurazione del sistema in utf8 hanno lasciato problemi (leggasi lettere accentate nel terminale).
> 
> Sono d'altra parte parzialmente favorevole al cambiamento (non ho ancora letto i link postati prima) per ragioni "filosofiche", cosa comporterebbe per me una decisione in tal senso?

 

Viceversa io uso il sistema in UTF-8, ma firefox in ISO...

stessa domanda..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prima di votare vorrei un chiarimento da parte di chi ne sa.
> 
> Il mio sistema utilizza dappertutto ISO 8859-15 perché due tentativi di configurazione del sistema in utf8 hanno lasciato problemi (leggasi lettere accentate nel terminale).
> 
> Sono d'altra parte parzialmente favorevole al cambiamento (non ho ancora letto i link postati prima) per ragioni "filosofiche", cosa comporterebbe per me una decisione in tal senso?

 

l'implementazione di UTF-8 richiede alcuni passaggi. prima di tutto è necessario attivare il supporto ad unicode nelle librerie di base del sistema, e ciò avviene impostando USE="unicode" laddove richiesto [*].

fatto questo, il supporto è più o meno garantito in tutti i programmi. fai attenzione quando gli ebuild ti dicono di fare un revdep-rebuild (e te lo diranno di certo). per quanto riguarda questo forum, devi solo impostare la codifica opportuna nel browser, quindi è solo una questione di impostazioni dei programmi.

[*]: il profilo 2006.1 imposta già USE="unicode" in modo automatico, come si può vedere dalla specifica: /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/make.defaults

----------

## codadilupo

ora vado a votare al sondaggio, ma voglio dire che voto utf-8 perchè credo negl'universali nonostante la ridicolaggine dell'esistenza della cavallinità   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

utf-8.

però, non sia una scusa per litigare se qualcuno usa altrimenti (o se posta da IE   :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la pigrizia degli utenti (e la non conoscenza dei rudimenti dell'informatica) ha portato a dimenticare questi che non sono per niente dettagli.
> 
> nelle lingue latine c'è una bella differenza tra "é" ed "è", e fatta eccezione per la lettera e, quasi tutte le lettere hanno accento grave.
> 
> mi sorprende che ci sia chi si lamenta di quelli che scrivono in "linguaggio SMS", e lascia correre su queste cose. denota una non conoscenza della lingua italiana pari o addirittura superiore, rispetto a chi scrive in "linguaggio SMS"

 

Grazie per le tue lezioni di italiano, ma ti assicuro che non ne ho bisogno. Scommetto quello che vuoi che si capisce piu un post fatto ad accenti e' o' u',... di uno che e' codificato male, e non mi pare neanche che sia di diffcile comprensione (un accento grave o acuto non serve a distinguere una parola, come puo' essere in francese, ma semplicemente per la pronuncia) a differenza di usare un linguaggio SMS. Comunque grazie a questa risposta ho capito perche' mi e' passata la voglia di venire sul forum.

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> nelle lingue latine c'è una bella differenza tra "é" ed "è", e fatta eccezione per la lettera e, quasi tutte le lettere hanno accento grave.

 

Mettila cosi': io posso scrivere perchè oppure perché, ma cio' non cambia il fatto che se lo leggi tu, a brescia, o earcar a bologna, qualche differenza la trovero' comunque, e non dipendera' dall'accento che ho usato io  :Wink: 

P.S.: ogni riferimento a persone reali è puramente voluto  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque grazie a questa risposta ho capito perche' mi e' passata la voglia di venire sul forum.

 

beh... a me sono queste cose che fanno passare la voglia di venire sul forum...

si sta parlando di codifiche e linguaggi astrusi, però ogni minima cosa come vedo finisce sempre per dilagare in un flame. mi sa che adesso un po' di tempo lontano da qui me lo faccio.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beato te che vai in vacanza...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma è mai possibile che non si riesca mai a fare una discussione senza che qualcuno lanci e flame e altri lo raccolgano   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora per non aggiungere bailame mi è toccato pure cancellare un mio messaggio (l'ho postato e poi mi sono accorto che sarebbe stato SICURAMENTE la scusa per un flame visto l'andazzo della discussione).  :Confused: 

Per favore potete ricominciare a parlare con toni umani?   :Rolling Eyes:  Senza frasi a effetto scenico e frecciatine e frasi astiose all'unico scopo di scaldare gli animi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

eh ? mo ve ne andate tutti ?  :Shocked: 

e i mods ? non ci pensate a noi ? senza un 3d da spostare, un merge o uno split non avremmo una missione da compiere e saremmo costretti ad autoterminarci...

ps

restando, si potrebbe gentilmente tornare IT ? si parlava di charset, graasssie.

----------

## Ic3M4n

se i mod mi concedono un'ultimo OT vorrei scusarmi per l'ultima parte del mio ultimo post, mi sono scaldato un po' troppo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque grazie a questa risposta ho capito perche' mi e' passata la voglia di venire sul forum.

 

mi spiace. guarda che non era certo mia intenzione andare a criticare nessuno.

era solo una divagazione che effettivamente non c'entrava molto con la discussione. per questo se vuoi accusarmi di essere OT è un conto, accetto la critica e chiedo scusa, ma non credo dipenda da me il modo in cui tu interpreti quello che scrivo.

libero di pensare quello che vuoi. mi spiace che tu abbia frainteso

chiedo scusa per essere andato OT. torno in-topic

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   sui client non è stato fatto niente e non è stato richiesto niente. funziona tutto alla perfezione. credo che l'unica possibilità di fare contenti tutti sia ripercorrere questa strada, ma devono essere gli amministratori del forum a farlo 
> 
> Se non ricordo male la discussione che c'era stata un tot. di tempo fa questo non é possibile perché in un caso non funziona bene il cinese e nell'altro ci sono problemi con il cirillico... o forse erano i caratteri greci 

 

si infatti, il phpbb che usa gentoo è moddato pesantemente (per tappare innumerevoli falle ed aggiungere molte features)

inoltre è stato rimosso da tutto il sistema un encoding di default, delegando di fatto questa scelta all'utente...

un'approccio differente rispetto a quello di k.gothmog sul suo forum, per le ragioni esposte da randomaze

edit: questa istanza di phpbb è stata spremuta come un limone, la verità è che bisognerebbe passare

ad un altra bb, questa è piena di limitazioni e problemi 

(si ma quale?...)

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> si infatti, il phpbb che usa gentoo è moddato pesantemente (per tappare innumerevoli falle ed aggiungere molte features)
> 
> inoltre è stato rimosso da tutto il sistema un encoding di default, delegando di fatto questa scelta all'utente...
> 
> un'approccio differente rispetto a quello di k.gothmog sul suo forum, per le ragioni esposte da randomaze

 

Si, ed é per questo che secondo me sarebbe preferibile usare l'encoding suggerito dai Site Admin(&Developer).

E' vero che non ci hanno imposto un encoding default ma IMHO se giudicano preferenziale uno é probabilmente perché hanno sentore di possibili problemi con l'altro. 

In via teorica é corretto il ragionamento di qualche post fa (se postiamo utf-8 ci saranno meno post da convertire), ma é anche vero che lo hanno (molto probabilmente) considerato anche loro, ma nonostante ciò continuano a suggerire ISO-*, e questo mi rende dubbioso sulla reale possibilità di una conversione indolore della cosa. Il possibile prezzo (ovviamente IMHO) é che alla fine ci ritroviamo con un tot. di thread che saranno comuqnue illeggibili perché non sono riusciti a fare una conversione piena e, ovviamente, non vogliono/possono stare dietro a giorni di lavoro per qualche centinaio di post in cui gli italiani si sono divertiti a usare un encoding casuale  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quindi per conto mio sarebbe il caso di mettere da da parte i vari discorsi sul nuovo che avanza e sul vecchio che é marcito e adeguarsi a quanto richiesto da chi sul software del forum ci lavora e fa la manutenzione... dopotutto non ci hanno certo chiesto di non usare il kernel 2.6 o di non attaccare dispositivi USB alla nostra Linux Box. 

 *Quote:*   

> edit: questa istanza di phpbb è stata spremuta come un limone, la verità è che bisognerebbe passare
> 
> ad un altra bb, questa è piena di limitazioni e problemi 
> 
> (si ma quale?...)

 

Non lo vedo facile, patch e modifiche sono state fatte proprio per ovviare alle limitazioni e ai problemi esistenti (vi ricordate quando il sito era perennemente inchiodato e crashava un giorno si e l'altro pure?). Una nuova/differente versione sarebbe esente da questi problemi?

BTW ho visto che stanno uscendo le beta di phpBB 3.0...

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non lo vedo facile, patch e modifiche sono state fatte proprio per ovviare alle limitazioni e ai problemi esistenti (vi ricordate quando il sito era perennemente inchiodato e crashava un giorno si e l'altro pure?). Una nuova/differente versione sarebbe esente da questi problemi?
> 
> BTW ho visto che stanno uscendo le beta di phpBB 3.0...

 

ovviamente PITA a manetta per i site admins,

phpBB 3.x introduce parecchie features ma il coding stile è rimasto inalterato,

quindi dovrebbero comunque introdurre numerosi modifiche (core,gui,sicurezza,ottimizzazioni varie)

questo lo rende vulnerabile agli script kiddies in giro per la rete e non solo

(parentesi: in questi giorni scorrazza per la rete un nuovo spambot che usa gli mp per mandare trojan agli utenti )

la soluzione sarebbe una BB alternativa != da phpBB che magari introduca un handling migliore di quello che fa phpBB

per l'encoding, ammesso che esitano soluzioni GPL.

In ogni caso mi ritengo soddisfatto sebbene ci siano dei piccoli problemi del lavoro fatto dai site admins su questo phpBB,

chi conosce bene questo prodotto sa quanto sia difficile utilizzarlo in questo modo su larga scala

----------

## lavish

Da quanto ne sapevo io, gli admin non hanno intenzione di passare a phpBB-3 visto che e' addirittura piu' lento del non-troppo-performante phpBB-2 e non aggiunge features molto utili ai nostri scopi (i subforum sono gia' stati introdotti nel fork di phpBB di gentoo)... ad ogni modo non cambierebbe nulla, come ha detto X-Drum

Concordo pienamente con il post di randomaze quindi... restare in ISO-* non significa voltare le spalle all'innovazione, ma semplicemente permettere un cambiamento in modo indolore quando si potranno trarre dei benefici reali per tutti

Peace  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Non ho problemi ad usare uno o l'altra codifica, basta che si decida quale   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

ISO-8859-1[5], la scelta è stata ampiamente motivata

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ISO-8859-1[5], la scelta è stata ampiamente motivata

 

Concordo, come detto per ora, la scelta migliore è usare una di queste codifiche.

----------

## alexbgl

E a proposito di codifica io il forum lo vedo tutto a caratteri incomprensibili, ho controllato e ISO-8859-5 è abilitato nelle opzioni di kde, però niente da fare.

----------

## randomaze

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> E a proposito di codifica io il forum lo vedo tutto a caratteri incomprensibili, ho controllato e ISO-8859-5 è abilitato nelle opzioni di kde, però niente da fare.

 

Se veramente usi ISO-8859-5 é normale che lo vedi incomprensibile: si tratta del cirillico.

La codifica italiana (western europe) sarebbe ISO-8859-15 oppure la vecchia ISO-8859-1 (credo che l'unico simbolo mancante sia l'euro).

----------

## alexbgl

eh, il problema è che gli ISO-8859 gli ho provati tutti ma non ottengo nessun risultato.

----------

## gutter

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> eh, il problema è che gli ISO-8859 gli ho provati tutti ma non ottengo nessun risultato.

 

Cioè?

Vedi se questi due appunti possono aiutarti.

----------

## alexbgl

Praticamente io ho provato a modificare la codifica dal centro di controllo di KDE, e le ho provate tutte ma anche se i caratteri cambiano sono sempre incomprensibili e questo anche con firefox (ho provato anche i passi di quegli appunti).

Mi tocca tenere i forum mezzo incomprensibile?  :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: con lynx non succede.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

sinceramente non vedo il minimo problema, visto che tutti i browser esistenti (a esclusione di linx e links AFAIK), incredibilmente incluso Internet Explorer, supportano correttamente UTF8.

quindi basterebbe

1)aggiungere una riga nell'header HTML che forza la codifica caratteri a UTF8

2)convertire, nel db SQL, tutti i post preesistenti scritti con un character encoding incerto utilizzando algoritmi automatici di riconoscimento. ce n'è parecchi in giro; altrimenti è molto semplice scriverli. per esempio, per un carattere scritto su un forum italiano, si fa in 2 secondi a riconoscere automaticamente se è stato scritto in UTF8 o in ISO-8859-1:

pseudocodice in UTF8:

```
$commonchars = 'abcde.....Zàèéùòç§'; //caratteri presenti sulle tastiere italiane

if ($non_ascii_letter in $commonchars)

    $encoding = 'UTF8';

else if (iconv('iso-8859-1','utf8',$non_ascii_letter) in $commonchars)

    $encoding = 'ISO-8859-1'

else

    $encoding = $encoding_default //encoding non riconosciuto
```

etc. Probabilmente sul forum cinese la codifica più comune sarà BIG5 o simili anziché ISO-8859-1; basta associare ad ogni carattere il forum di appartenenza.

applicando questo criterio ad ogni blocco di caratteri non ascii (nota: non a livello di post, per evitare problemi con i quote) si potrebbe ottenere un database consistente in UTF-8 con bassissimo margine di errore.

E da lì in poi, UTF-8. Sinceramente continuo a non capire quali problemi si faccia la gente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 2)convertire, nel db SQL, tutti i post preesistenti scritti con un character encoding incerto utilizzando algoritmi automatici di riconoscimento. ce n'è parecchi in giro; altrimenti è molto semplice scriverli. per esempio, per un carattere scritto su un forum italiano, si fa in 2 secondi a riconoscere automaticamente se è stato scritto in UTF8 o in ISO-8859-1

 

la fai semplice, tu!

una query del genere non è facile da scrivere, e non penso proprio che la macchina che ospita il database sarebbe contenta di eseguirla!

inoltre un database non mi risulta che possa essere convertito, ma è necessaria la creazione di un nuovo database con codifica interna opportuna, e la migrazione dei dati.

comunque sia, se i forum admin decideranno di assare a phpbb3, il team di sviluppo ha appena rilasciato la beta3. quasi tutto il lavoro fatto tra la beta2 e la beta3 è stato orientato all'introduzione di UTF-8

quindi in caso di migrazione, basterà attendere.

la cosa migliore è sempre lasciare che il browser rilevi le impostazioni dagli header HTML. ostinarsi ad usare una codifica piuttosto che l'altra non ha proprio senso

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> una query del genere non è facile da scrivere

 

è abbastanza facile invece. probabilmente non in SQL, ma in C++/php/java/quelchevuoi non c'è il minimo problema.

 *Quote:*   

> e non penso proprio che la macchina che ospita il database sarebbe contenta di eseguirla!

 

non credo che qualcuno si lamenterebbe per 3-4 ore di downtime del server.

 *Quote:*   

> inoltre un database non mi risulta che possa essere convertito, ma è necessaria la creazione di un nuovo database con codifica interna opportuna, e la migrazione dei dati.

 

e qual è il problema? si fa un db temporaneo.

 *Quote:*   

> la cosa migliore è sempre lasciare che il browser rilevi le impostazioni dagli header HTML. ostinarsi ad usare una codifica piuttosto che l'altra non ha proprio senso

 

ehm... quel che dici è un controsenso. il browser rileva le impostazioni dagli header html solo se la pagina contiene quelle impostazioni (in altre parole, la codifica è dichiarata esplicitamente). quel che NON ha senso, invece, è non dichiarare alcuna codifica e affidarsi ai default dei browser. 

passare a UTF-8 sarebbe un gran passo in avanti (non per noi italiani che non ce ne facciamo niente, ma ad esempio per cinesi/giapponesi/coreani/arabi/israeliani etc.), ma già forzare iso-8859-15 nell'header sarebbe una buona cosa.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   una query del genere non è facile da scrivere 
> 
> è abbastanza facile invece. probabilmente non in SQL, ma in C++/php/java/quelchevuoi non c'è il minimo problema.

 

peccato che qui si parli IN PRATICA di un database SQL, non IN TEORIA di chissà quale linguaggio. inoltre il database deve essere presisposto per tale codifica, altrimenti i caratteri immagazzinati nel db stesso verrebbero distorti

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   inoltre un database non mi risulta che possa essere convertito, ma è necessaria la creazione di un nuovo database con codifica interna opportuna, e la migrazione dei dati. 
> 
> e qual è il problema? si fa un db temporaneo.

 

per te è tutto semplice. guarda che non è affatto come credi. potenzialmente si parla di moltissime ore di lavoro nelle quali il processo va attentamente monitorato.

non è un gioco.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   la cosa migliore è sempre lasciare che il browser rilevi le impostazioni dagli header HTML. ostinarsi ad usare una codifica piuttosto che l'altra non ha proprio senso 
> 
> ehm... quel che dici è un controsenso. il browser rileva le impostazioni dagli header html solo se la pagina contiene quelle impostazioni (in altre parole, la codifica è dichiarata esplicitamente). quel che NON ha senso, invece, è non dichiarare alcuna codifica e affidarsi ai default dei browser. 
> 
> passare a UTF-8 sarebbe un gran passo in avanti (non per noi italiani che non ce ne facciamo niente, ma ad esempio per cinesi/giapponesi/coreani/arabi/israeliani etc.), ma già forzare iso-8859-15 nell'header sarebbe una buona cosa.

 

non hai capito. è ovvio che io intendevo che la specifica della codifica deve essere nelle pagine generate.

in questo modo, impostando i browser per l'aoutodetect, sfrutteranno UTF-8 quando possibile, e useranno le modalità compatibili quando unicode non è disponibile. almeno così non si vanno ad infilare nei database sequenze di caratteri dalla difficile gestione.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*    *.:chrome:. wrote:*   una query del genere non è facile da scrivere 
> 
> è abbastanza facile invece. probabilmente non in SQL, ma in C++/php/java/quelchevuoi non c'è il minimo problema. 
> 
> peccato che qui si parli IN PRATICA di un database SQL, non IN TEORIA di chissà quale linguaggio. inoltre il database deve essere presisposto per tale codifica, altrimenti i caratteri immagazzinati nel db stesso verrebbero distorti

 

libmysql è fatta apposta anche per tutti i casi (come questo) in qui una semplice query SQL non è sufficiente  :Wink: 

e ripeto che non vedo nessun problema nel creare un db temporaneo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *andreasa wrote:*   

> ciao io vi consiglio di andare a vedere qua risolverà tutti i vostri problemi http://xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 

Spammer :S

----------

